# BRISTOL now Boring?????



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

How do you fell about the "NEW" Bristol? 

I think it is BORING, I can't remember the last bristol race that i had time to come write here on Hobbytalk.....


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

two and three wide racing thats great. no more follow the leader lap after lap with no passing now thats boring


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

There are plenty of tracks with side by side racing..... Bristol got it's fame for the bumping and wrecking, Now that part of it is over, To me it is "just another track"


----------



## nunzio738 (Feb 28, 2002)

Now when have you ever seen 3 wide at Bristol, other then in a wreck. When thay could run high, low and in the middle, now that was racing. If you want to see wrecks then go to Barberton and watch the hack fest........


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

There was only what, 9 cautions or so last night? zzzzzzzzzzzzzz..........


----------



## Msey (Mar 22, 2002)

I thought the racing was great! If you did not see the Busch race you missed one of the best of the year.


----------



## ohiorcracer (Jan 27, 2002)

It was an awesome race. great side by side racing.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Msey said:


> I thought the racing was great! If you did not see the Busch race you missed one of the best of the year.


Agreed on the Busch race...
FIRST, crashes and "The bump and run" I don't like...That being said, for some reason I did find the cup race a bit boreing. 
2 leaders all night wasn't impressive, 3 wide IS cool, but I like "rubbing is racing Harry". 
Low on the action scale for sure.


----------



## slikstr (Nov 5, 2005)

robiwon said:


> There was only what, 9 cautions or so last night? zzzzzzzzzzzzzz..........


if you want to watch cautions thats fine go to an enduro or a figure 8 race. so there was only 2 leaders what about the 2 and three wide racing.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

From what I saw I thought the race wasnt that bad,


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

It was boring to watch on TV, but most Nascar races this year have been boring. I'm sure it was a fun race to be in and run around the new surface. What I found bad was the 48 wrecked 2 cars for no reason an the 29 wrecked the 7 for 14th place on the last lap. 

I blame the tires for the boring race, almost all the cars lacked forward bite. 


Oh and the Busch race, yet another bad call by Nascar in a race! They must not have the same replays they show on TV! Or the idiot Nascar ppl are just blind!


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

Jimmy, for once we have something we can agree on LOL. NASCAR has made a LOT of bad calls this season. From what they said on Speed tonight, it seems that the TV crew couldn’t find a re-play fast enough. But at the very worse, they could have thrown another yellow flag and put Bush back where he was supposed to be after they did find it. But that would mean they would have to admit that they made a mistake and that just “ain’t gonna happen”.



As for the racing, it just depends on which you want to watch….racing or wrecking. Personally I like the racing but I also think that if they would take a tip from RC racing and go back to two heats and a main it would make a better show. The only racing you get to see anymore is the first 50 and the last 50.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

..wanna FIX Nascar - QUIT watching - QUIT buying it - start watching MORE of the Hooter's Pro Cup and ARCA races...or spend more time going to the LOCAL Short Tracks...

MAYBE...just MAYBE Nascar will take notice..and PAY ATTENTION we are NOT Money Machines...that will continue to BUY what EVER piece of CRAP they are selling...


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It's happening:

USA Today reports that Nextel Cup Sunday races are averaging 4.6% of US households. This number is down 9% from 2006 and plummetting a whopping 20% from 2005. For a race by race breakdown, visit Jayski.com. Busch series viewership is down 11% this year alone. USA Today columnist Michael Hiestand points out that the MLB and NBA have games on nearly every day of the week on various networks so their number represent a portion of their viewership pie, unlike Nascar, which is a one shot per week deal.


----------



## slikstr (Nov 5, 2005)

according to nascar loop data saturdays nights race had 2147 green flag passes not including caution/pit road. the spring race had 991 green flag passes. thats up 108%.......even tony stewart one of the biggest bashers even said that was the most fun hes had. i know the facts are not gonna sway anyone but it could help...
as for the stats that hankster posted i know for me on the east coast, when the races went from noon to 300 im less likely to watch a race cause im already out doing other stuff and sometimes i dont make it back to watch..


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

I agree with Joe and Hank... I'm over NA$CAR... I'm sick of the BS, all of it. I'm not a fan of Kyle, but he got screwed. Not nearly as bad as Robby Gordon in that hilariously entertaining Busch race, though. NA$CAR has become a mockery of racing. The coverage is plain DUMB on Fox, and sad to say "fair" on ESPN- I thought ESPN would be better. The tracks are fine. The new COT is fine in my book. The drivers are fine. But dammit, let 'em race.


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

RACE FACTS spring race
Average Speed: 81.969 mph
Margin of Victory: .064
Time of Race: 03:16:38
Lead Changes: 14
Cautions: 19-23, 45-54, 121-126, 138-143, 150-155, 163-168, 227-232, 283-290, 311-316, 369-374, 379-382, 414-420, 422-425, 486-491, 499-502 

Fall race:
Average Speed: 89.006 mph
Margin of Victory: 1.405
Time of Race: 02:59:39
Lead Changes: 12
Cautions: 127-134, 212-219, 227-232, 370-377, 397-402, 422-427, 439-443, 453-462, 466-469

The Spring race just seemed Faster paced!

Maybe it was the TV coverage, I know the idiots ESPN has in the booth get on my nerves. Plus they are trying to push Kurt Busch on us as the great changed driver. I hate that little punk and nothing they say or show will change my mind. I turn it everytime they interview him!


----------



## indy-25 (May 9, 2002)

I think the race would have been better but they needed to leave all the banking. 36 degrees to 24-30 thats a big change.


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

I thought the _racing_ was better than it has been since they went to concrete. The last part where the wad of cars (5?) battling for 8th place was great. 

I quit watching when it turns into a crashfest. I'll go to the local demo derby for that. I want to see racing. 

:wave:


----------



## BRhodes (Feb 13, 2007)

swtour said:


> ..wanna FIX Nascar - QUIT watching - QUIT buying it - start watching MORE of the Hooter's Pro Cup and ARCA races...or spend more time going to the LOCAL Short Tracks...
> 
> MAYBE...just MAYBE Nascar will take notice..and PAY ATTENTION we are NOT Money Machines...that will continue to BUY what EVER piece of CRAP they are selling...


Good Idea. I am going to Eldora next weekend for the World 100 where there will be close 200 cars show up to try to qualify for 24 starting spots. No guaranteed spots and every car that gets in will have to race their way in through heat races. There is not a NASCAR race in the country that has that kind of competition and excitement. Drivers on the dirt do not get their rides because they look good and are well spoken. They get their ride because they can wheel the car period. Just my thoughts.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

jflack said:


> I turn it everytime they interview him!


Hey old guy (me too ;>) the knob for "turning" the channel is LOOOOOONG gone  .


----------



## tonyj (Nov 25, 2004)

When the FASTEST 43 cars make it into the race.....let me know. Until that happens, I will be watching dirt sprint cars, circling America's bull-rings! 

SWTour - you're on the right track!!


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

...don't get me wrong guys - I LOVE the NASCAR "Style" racing. I am 100% a SUPPORTER of the COT idea as well, from a competition standpoint...for the same reasons I support STRONG STRUCTURED RULES that DO NOT FAVOR in r/c racing.

But to SCREW that up with this TOP 35 crap - instead of having to QUALIFY to get into a show by virture of being the FASTEST is total B.S. IMHO

The mention of the ELDORA 100 - that is going to be an AWESOME race - and I hope it's going to be carried on somebodies WEB CAM type of NET.tv

The IMCA NATIONALS at BOONE - another incredible event - this event I believe will be carried LIVE on racetalklive.com

The GRASSROOTS Saturday Night Racing is AMERICA's BEST/PREMIER Racing.

Nascar has just become a MONEY HUNGRY MACHINE (AT&T vs SPRINT good example)

Now that boy from Batesville Arkansas is driving a CAR from California...I'm getting excited everytime I watch Billy Moyer run. He came out west earlier this year..and drove a borrowed car - and LIT UP the Track...I love Dirt Late Models. I also love these support series races like ARCA and Pro-Cup, the WEST SERIES (formerly Winston West) - or at least I did - until they ALL became NASCAR "FARM" or "DEVELOPMENT" teams. Now they will RUIN that racing...too.

BRHODES - I'm jealous~~!!! I'd love to be LIVE @ ELDORA that is going to be one HECK of a SHOW


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

Msey said:


> I thought the racing was great! If you did not see the Busch race you missed one of the best of the year.


That was the best I've ever seen! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

*By DAVID POOLE - The Charlotte Observer*

*Related Content*



Bristol Motor Speedway during the Sharpie 500. Sam Sharpe-US PRESSWIRE



Observations from David Poole of The Charlotte Observer:



<LI>To all of these people who keep telling me I am wrong to complain about Saturday night’s Cup race at Bristol because there was so much great racing behind the leaders, let me ask one question. 

If you were going to make a list of the most memorable battles for 16th place in history, what would be No. 1? 

Pick out your best 20 and put them on a DVD. Lots of luck selling that, race fans.



<LI>Speaking of selling, if this sport goes forward trying to sell itself on “loop data” that shows a 108 percent increase in passing in a race where the leader wasn’t going to get passed if they ran 10,000 laps, lots of luck. 

According to the same data, the guys who made the most passes Saturday at Bristol finished 13th, 26th, 15th, 20th and 11th. Congratulations to them, but who gives a flip aside from those drivers themselves?



While I am beating dead horses, it sure would be nice to be at Darlington this Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Msey (Mar 22, 2002)

tonyj said:


> When the FASTEST 43 cars make it into the race.....let me know. Until that happens, I will be watching dirt sprint cars, circling America's bull-rings!
> 
> I AGREE TOTALLY! The fastest 43 should start the race each week. If you mess up in qualifying, go home and try again next week.


----------



## tonyj (Nov 25, 2004)

The Jet said:


> *By DAVID POOLE - The Charlotte Observer*
> 
> *Related Content*
> 
> ...


I think this Poole fellow isn't thinking clearly. Most seasoned race fans will watch the leaders, but also be looking for a guy/girl that is racing his/her *** off from deep in the field. Just because there wasn't 25 cautions, & 30 lead changes (many of them artificially generated by pit stops) he seems to think that's "bad" racing....weird!


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Msey said:


> tonyj said:
> 
> 
> > When the FASTEST 43 cars make it into the race.....let me know. Until that happens, I will be watching dirt sprint cars, circling America's bull-rings!
> ...


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I understand NASCAR giving the Top 35 a place in the race - anyone remember when NASCAR teams were more Cherry Picking and would not show up at the Smaller $$ payout races? 

I remember a few BIG NAMES that didn't come to California some years because the Riverside race didn't pay so great - it was a ROAD COURSE and their Sponsors were Mid-West or Southern based sponsors... so we didn't get to see all the BIG NAMES and we as paid spectators SCReAMED over this.

I didn't go to see the NASCAR Grand National Series or what ever it was called then..to see LOCAL guys - I went to see

PETTY
PEARSON
YARBOROUGH

and all the other TOP names at that time - if I remember correctly RIVERSIDE started more than 43 cars too - because it seems to me the field was HUGE on that road course back around 74 75

NASCAR has come up with some pretty weird RULES and CHANGES over the years...sadly MOST seem to come in the play for MORE freakin MONEY and LESS of what FANS want.

(I always wondered why....the CALIF races use to always be Km races instead of Mile races too. Always felt we got Skrewed on that deal too...) ie: the old Winston Western 500k...uh hello that's like the Winston Western 300 or so...in MILES


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Did you hear Kyle Petty slam the Calif. race last night on one of those "Track talk" show's??? Something like..."We don't sell out at Calif. and haven't for some time...We should move the race to somewhere that WILL sellout".

Kyle Petty's tough...He punched a cabinet  .


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

The Jet said:


> Did you hear Kyle Petty slam the Calif. race last night on one of those "Track talk" show's??? Something like..."We don't sell out at Calif. and haven't for some time...We should move the race to somewhere that WILL sellout".
> 
> Kyle Petty's tough...He punched a cabinet  .


LOL, I just got done watching it a few hours ago.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

The sad reality is MONEY makes those guys go round and round, Take away the $$$ and the feild would be full of drivers that were there to RACE not just make a paycheck and look good for their sponsors.....


----------

